# Monster Blues



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Caught today at the switch of the tides at Grassy Sound. Mackerel was the bait of choice. Fished the incoming tide and caught the skunk.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

You guys got some good fishing up your way. I'm surprise there hasn't been a run of monsters in MD. VA folks had a good run earlier last month.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Job! what do you consider a "Monster"? 10 LB and Over? Hoping to get into them tomorrow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

I personally did not catch the blues. Two guys that were leaving when I got there had caught them. The fish were easily 10lbs or more. There was a samller one in the bunch that pobably went 6-8lbs. I haven't seen blues like this in a long time. If this going to be the norm, it's gonna be a great season.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Dogg

Would be nice to hook into a ten pound fish of any kind. I've said it before and will again. If they got as big as stripers you'd need a Penn Senator and a big rod to land them. Mn do they have some power!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah some giant blues are around and yes mackerel seems to be working the best


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Boss Dogg is out there right now as I'm stuck here at work. Will post later or she can post as to how she did.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i got a 35inch blue last night and bit off a few times.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Boss Dogg said that there one good sized blue caught and a beautiful 19inch summer flounder that went back and the rest was skates.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

it has been a slaughter at the beaches north of the barny inlet,pencils- swimmers -metals -whatever, single hook kastmaster was an easy on and off,had a nice popper stripped of its hooks after many blues, yesterday i was throwing that same popper w/no hooks having a blast watching the hourds try to eat it [wild] as far as what size a monster blue is,it all depends on the person and how long he or she has been at it[fishing],me personally i believe and have caught blues that weighed up to 21 pounds [surf] on needle fish when these gorillas were feeding on giant sandeels <<long time ago<< the fish this week have been amazing 4 different year classes 2 to 4lb 4 to 6lb 6to 8lb 10 to 12 and a couple that were prolly 13 to 14lb<<monsters<<>>>14lb and above are commonly called GORILLAS <<IN MY CIRCLES


----------

